

Is Your DBA Lying to You? - ListMistress
http://thomaslarock.com/2012/01/is-your-dba-lying-to-you/

======
munin
I'm pretty sure that this attitude of "I'm the adult, you're the child" is why
IT people are disliked by almost everyone. no matter how justified you might
think it is, or indeed, it might be, you will not make any friends with people
who should be your peers by claiming that you are their father...

------
ListMistress
I'm pretty sure that's just snark.... Lines like 'Your DBA is likely the best
looking and smartest person in your IT department.' are you clue.

